# SFF Maps in NY Art Gallery



## Boaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys... If you're interested in cartography, I just found this... 

The SoHo Gallery for Digital Art is displaying maps by forty cartographers of fantasy and sci-fi from July 16-29.  I wish I lived in or near NYC or had the time and budget to just jet over for a peek.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 15, 2010)

Boaz said:


> I wish I lived in or near NYC or had the time and budget to just jet over for a peek.



I _don't_ wish I lived in NYC -- but I agree that the exhibit looks awesome.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 15, 2010)

That would be awesome. I'm just _slightly_ too far away to make a day trip of it, though, sadly.


----------

